# Union County



## cumberland (Oct 28, 2016)

With all these acorns right now, i am going to save my energy and hunt hard in December when you actually have a good chance to take big mountain bucks. People in the mountains burn theirselves out before the good  hunting gets here.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 31, 2016)

I've made this mistake many times myself. I love to hunt so after anticipating the season all year I cant wait to get in the woods so I hunt a lot early take time off from work then when I should really be spending every spare moment in the woods I start feeling guilty about doing it. I think the rut will come early in the mtns. this year due to the exceptional amount of food available. Does dont come into heat till their bodies tell them theyre capable of carrying a fawn and that should happen a little sooner this year. I look for a lot of buck sign being laid down in a couple of weeks and patrolling for does starting at least by Nov. 20th or so. I'm gonna lay low for a little bit then hit it hard in late November/ early December. Hopefully we'll have a real good rut in the mtns. this year.


----------



## carver (Oct 31, 2016)

I've found a number of scrape lines,rubs, and buck following does on my property in the mountains,seem kinda early compared to years past.Normal rut is in December most years


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 9, 2016)

Usually when there are alot of acorns the rut seems to be more of a trickle rut.  Usually see bucks begin to look earlier than normal.  But I still think the best time to be in the mountains is the week after Thanksgiving through Christmas.  If it doesnt rain soon we will not have any woods to hunt in.  Its all gonna be burned up!


----------

